# If you use "glue on" plastic trap adapters...



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

This is why I hate you.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Also, it occurs to me that some of you might think I mean that I really hate you...it's a figure of speech.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Isn't that code in Kentucky or one of those Backwood states for some insane reason?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have never seen that in my life. I have seen tubular glue-on extensions, but not trap fittings/marvel replacements!


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Cheeseball traps, can't get any cheaper then that(legally). The only time Ive glued one on is during the trim out and it's a chrome trap.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

You can peel it no prob. I'd be done by now


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That is why dry-fitting is done BEFORE gluing.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> You can peel it no prob. I'd be done by now



I've peeled out several in my day. But, in my experience, the majority are not peel-out-able. This house had 4 that I had to cut off.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> That is why dry-fitting is done BEFORE gluing.



I'm sure they were all perfectly aligned before the homeowner decided to change the lav bowls. I was there to eliminate accordion traps due to misalignment.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's what I was dealing with...I mean...technically it's a trap with a 90 on it.


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Isn't that code in Kentucky or one of those Backwood states for some insane reason?


 
"Backwood states"......Really?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The ONLY good things to come from KY is Jelly,-
-and fried chicken.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> The ONLY good things to come from KY is Jelly,-
> -and fried chicken.



Skyline chili


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I thought skyline chili was from Cincinnati


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

KoleckeINC said:


> Isn't that code in Kentucky or one of those Backwood states for some insane reason?


You are correct koleckeINC,it is code here in ky that anything on outlet side of trap must be solvent welded,no slip joints allowed if you are getting it inspected


----------

